# So......? How did we do?



## John QPE (Apr 16, 2013)

I felt good after the morning, the afternoon (civil) I thought was a little difficult.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 16, 2013)

I think those are fair topics. There is more to engineering than just the science/math aspect.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Apr 16, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> I think those are fair topics. There is more to engineering than just the science/math aspect.




Agree. You not only have to know how to apply it, but also where to find it.......


----------



## John QPE (Apr 16, 2013)

In the interest of not divulging the questions, let me just say that you would not know this, unless you worked in that specific area, and then maybe not....you would look it up in a catalog or google it.


----------



## Kcal (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi, all. I'm new around these parts, so I probably should have introduced myself in the Introduction forum prior to posting in this thread. Nevertheless, I found the AM session to be astonishingly simple, outside of the Thermodynamics and Electricity and Magnetism sections. I opted to sit for the Civil Engineering PM session, hence my weakness in Thermo and E&amp;M.

Anyway, I found the the afternoon session to be much more difficult than the general morning session. I didn't have a Surveying course to enroll in during my undergraduate studies, so I resorted to blindly guessing on many of the Surveying-specific questions. I also share John Q's sentiment regarding some of the questions centered around regulatory acts, etc. I also discovered several problems that did not have the correct answer posted.

I felt fairly confident prior to the exam and left feeling unequivocally dejected. As of now, I'm ambivalent. I only hope we receive our scores sometime in mid-May, considering the NCEES released the FE exam scores for the April 2012 exams to each member board on 16 May 2012.

I wish you all the best of luck.

- K


----------



## John QPE (Apr 17, 2013)

If you thought the AM was simple you can probably just write off the Thermo, EE, and survey.

The survey questions asked are all just basic geometry and trig, you just need to know how to apply that. Hopefully you do not need to take this again, but if so, the Goswani PE book goes more in depth than the FE survey will. Use that to get a handle on the concepts.


----------



## dwverzwy (Apr 17, 2013)

I found the morning to be more difficult than the afternoon, and the EE afternoon specific to be fair. Seemed to be a lot of emphasis on materials and thermo, and other topic I only skimmed over like statics etc. math wasn't too bad.

My feeling is ill be taking it again, but this time ill know which topics to study more.


----------



## Kcal (Apr 18, 2013)

John Q said:


> If you thought the AM was simple you can probably just write off the Thermo, EE, and survey.
> 
> The survey questions asked are all just basic geometry and trig, you just need to know how to apply that. Hopefully you do not need to take this again, but if so, the Goswani PE book goes more in depth than the FE survey will. Use that to get a handle on the concepts.




I greatly appreciate your recommendation, John. Albeit, I hope I pass and won't have to act on it.


----------



## Alpro (Apr 18, 2013)

John Q said:


> I felt good after the morning, the afternoon (civil) I thought was a little difficult.
> 
> Was not happy with a few of the questions, as I don't believe asking question about regulatory acts or the ASTM # of some random test are within the scope of this test....but whatever.


I also took PM in Civil, and felt like the PM Civil included some theory questions that I didn't feel strong about. On the other hand the AM section was pretty much straight forward...


----------



## Kcal (May 17, 2013)

Hi all. I received my results this morning to learn that I passed the FE exam on my first attempt! I wish every other April 2013 test taker the same success and will be more than willing to shed some test-prep insight and tips to those who aren't as fortunate.


----------



## NOLE954 (May 17, 2013)

Florida results out! I passed on 2nd attempt. Hope the best for everyone else in the future that has to take the FE


----------

